# Sometimes I wonder...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

If I shouldn't spend more time taking in the scene and less time trying to record it. This is one shot that's a good reminder of that to me.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

this is breathetaking enough as a picture! i couldnt imagine the beauty being there! absolutely gorgeous..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow! Now your making me drool.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

really nice


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Once again, you have nailed it Rusty.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> If I shouldn't spend more time taking in the scene and less time trying to record it. This is one shot that's a good reminder of that to me.


it's a thin line we walk when we choose to carry our camera. it has to be a conscious effort to not put it to our eye.

if you hadn't taken this shot, and had instead soaked up the place on your own, i wouldn't have had the opportunity to view it.

i have spent many hours tossing the same thoughts around. i've worked out that it's worth my time to book myself in some 'soak-it-up' time, but that's mainly to help 'fill my cup' so i can carry on with letting my creativity out. but that's just my way of dealing with what is in front of me.

another thought... you take what is the right amount of time in the moment that you're doing it. and, you have a beautiful photo to keep forever to remind you of where you were.

rosesm


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Beautiful Shot!!! I love the reflection and the clarity!


----------



## REDZ RUNNER (Aug 6, 2008)

MUST BE HEAVEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I am so jealous of you getting to be in that spot. I could stay there all day just hanging out looking at that. Do you mind if I make that my background on my desktop?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like you've been out to Brazos Bend again.. (-:}

I read someplace that if you want to get some nice pictures, stand in some nice places. 

Wife has to reel me in from time to time when I get cought up trying to get the picture and forget to smell the rose..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding Rusty, but thats expected when I see your post. What lens? 12-24?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That's beautiful. Where exactly was that taken?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmm great shot..no doubt. Beauty that we don't come across very often... and some never get to personally experience. Keep finding shots like that, please..

I guess, when I think about it...when I have my camera nearby...I am looking for beautiful or unusual things to shoot. Yesterday I glanced across the pool, during our Luau at the retirement village. I saw a scene that made me grab for the camera. I'll post it in a short while..

My camera makes me watch and wait for a photo op. I think that is a good thing. Rich


----------

